# The Big Question



## BobCat (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok so this was my first Betta. His name was Kracken. I've had him for over two years and really grew attached to him. He was a happy fish and always liked to sit on the side of the bowl to where he could watch me while I worked on the computer. About a week ago, I noticed something growing on the back of his top fin. I wasn't sure what it was but it didn't seem to bother him. His attitude didn't change. I asked around a bit but nobody really knew (I asked at the local pet store I bought him at). 

This morning I woke up and found him dead.

I was soooo sad. He was a beautiful fish ): I hadn't owned a betta before and he was my first. Now I'm soooo curious as to what happened to him. He was fine yesterday, then this?! I've been searching online for a while online for anything that could've caused his death. He wasn't stressed from what I noticed.

But then again, this was my first fish. So I'm not an expert. I'm hoping someone on here has heard or seen a fish with mine's condition. I would like some answers. I sadly did no get a picture of his bump.

NOTE:: this is not my fish nor is this my picture. This is just an example of his bowl he was in and what he looked like before the bump.
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_veJbiZLc31o/THb1GVK48nI/AAAAAAAAAOE/DyILdSyzfKY/s1600/DSC_0678.JPG

And this is an example of what the bump looked like only on his top fin. (Again, this isn't my fish, nor is it my pic. I'm just using it as an example to show)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/userpix/5916_betta_tumor_1.jpg

So basically anyone who could give me answers or help me for my future Betta, if I decide to get another, would be greatly appreciated ^_^


Housing 
What size is your tank? - Store bought glass vase/tank http://d2oqjo3nc0aqra.cloudfront.net/11442/product/giant/504567.jpg 
Does your tank have a filter? - No but i clean it about once or twice every two weeks just so he didn't have to live in filth.
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? - I'm not sure what that means.
Is your tank heated? - Air temp.
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? - He was an only child 

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? - Top Fin Betta Bits
How often do you feed your betta fish? - Once every morning

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? - Bout once a week
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? - Top Fin Betta Water Conditioner

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? - He grew a huge white growth on his top back fin. It wasn't open. It was just strange.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? - He acted normal. I thought it was a growth at first but then I got to thinking, could it be a tumor?
When did you start noticing the symptoms? - Bout a week before he passed.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? - I cleaned his bowl and monitored him. I fed him in the mornings and made sure that he was active. He was pretty happy from what I noticed.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? - No, thats why I thought it was strange.
How old is your fish (approximately)? - About 2 1/2 years is how long I've had him. I bought him at Pets Mart.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

How much of the water did you change and how many gallons was the bowl?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

He _could _have got some fungus from bad water quality. That could be a 1 or 2 gallon bowl, which require 100% water changes every other day to keep the betta in good health. A betta needs to be kept at 77-82F, so it could have stemmed from that as well. No heat and not enough clean water could be what finally broke the camels back or however the saying goes. XD


----------



## BobCat (Jun 8, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> He _could _have got some fungus from bad water quality. That could be a 1 or 2 gallon bowl, which require 100% water changes every other day to keep the betta in good health. A betta needs to be kept at 77-82F, so it could have stemmed from that as well. No heat and not enough clean water could be what finally broke the camels back or however the saying goes. XD


It was a 2 gallon bowl. And oh dang. . . *sigh* thank you for the advice. Now I know it was my fault. . . ):
How long do Male Bettas usually live up to? I had him for over two years and bought him at Pets Mart so I'm not exactly sure as to how old he was. . .

Thank you again for the answers.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, who knows how old he was when you got him. He could have been over a year already. With good care, bettas can live 3-4 years, I remember an article a long time ago about a betta who lived for 6 years.


----------



## BobCat (Jun 8, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> Well, who knows how old he was when you got him. He could have been over a year already. With good care, bettas can live 3-4 years, I remember an article a long time ago about a betta who lived for 6 years.


Oh wow! Ok cool  thank you again for all your help.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum........

Don't be too hard on yourself......it sounds like you took pretty good care of him and IMO he most likely died due to age related factors.....

The link you posted with the pic of the area in question is on that Bettas body and your Betta had a white growth on his fin...look up lymphocystis and see if that looks like what he had growing on him....if it is...it is viral and usually not fatal unless it impedes swimming, eating etc......and not treatable per se....more comfort related treatment generally.....

I conducted several experiments (non-scientific) over the years and one was on small unfiltered containers with a single Betta to monitor ammonia and water change needs.....

I found that in 1-4gal unfiltered tanks without live plants with a single adult Betta....water changes of 1-50% and 1-100% weekly would maintain water quality and fin health in an already healthy Betta-provide that the Betta was not overfed an without leftover food in the tank that could decay.....

The weekly water changes you conducted on the 2gal unfiltered tank...IMO/E/experiments....had little impact if any on his demise-he was a healthy happy Betta for 2.5 years in your care and he was most likely at least 6-8mo of age when you got him...making him roughly 3+ years of age....this species of fish has a rather short lifespan to start...average 2-3 years...rarely 5 years.......IMO-it was age related and not anything you did wrong........however, I would increase the water changes to twice weekly and get a thermometer to monitor the water temp in the tank and the water used for water changes in the future...you may or may not need a heater...your goal is to maintain a somewhat stable water temp in the 76-80F range.....

Sorry for your loss and don't give up....look forward to hearing about and seeing your next Betta........


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

My betta lived for 7 years in a 1 gallon bowl with 100% water changes every two weeks.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Blazer23 said:


> My betta lived for 7 years in a 1 gallon bowl with 100% water changes every two weeks.


Just because he survived doesn't mean he had a good life.


----------



## kif3 (May 10, 2011)

firstly well done on how his age length and and its such a pity he died <3 may he rest in peace



Oldfishlady said:


> I conducted several experiments (non-scientific) over the years and one was on small unfiltered containers with a single Betta to monitor ammonia and water change needs.....
> 
> I found that in 1-4gal unfiltered tanks without live plants with a single adult Betta....water changes of 1-50% and 1-100% weekly would maintain water quality and fin health in an already healthy Betta-provide that the Betta was not overfed an without leftover food in the tank that could decay.....


secondly what would you suggest for those sized tanks with a filter and live plants? if you dont mind me asking ^^'


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

With 1-4gal tank with a filter...twice weekly 50%..1-50% water only and 1-50% to include substrate vacuum...with added plants...depends on the number and species of live plants as well as growth state......lots of stem plants...50% weekly should maintain water quality in 1-4gal tanks with a single Betta....


----------



## kif3 (May 10, 2011)

^^ okay thankyou ofl


----------



## BobCat (Jun 8, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Welcome to the forum........
> 
> Don't be too hard on yourself......it sounds like you took pretty good care of him and IMO he most likely died due to age related factors.....
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice ^_^ I'm still currently looking for the right Betta. Haven't found one yet. But I'll post pics and such when I do.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Blazer23 said:


> My betta lived for 7 years in a 1 gallon bowl with 100% water changes every two weeks.


----------

